

Why aren’t we using solar powered ships? - aosmith
https://alexsmith.io/?p=276

======
eksith
I think the larger the craft, the more this would make sense. I had the idea
of a long pontoon craft for inter waterway trade powered by solar panels based
on a patent I had seen[1]

Although that was for a ground-effect craft[2], the long flat deck seemed
perfect to mount solar panels. I'm not well versed in hydrodynamics, but I
imagine the smaller contact area with the water would reduce drag for the
initial launch phase as well.

[1]
[https://www.google.com/patents/US5746146](https://www.google.com/patents/US5746146)

[2]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ground_effect_vehicle](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ground_effect_vehicle)

~~~
aosmith
I think ground effect requires too much power to be practical, hydroplaning on
the other hand may be possible.

------
jMyles
I too have wondered this. I think these guys have done some research on the
matter: [http://www.seasteading.org/](http://www.seasteading.org/)

...but I don't know of the current state, if any, of their conclusions.

~~~
aosmith
It makes a lot of sense. If a business can turn a variable cost (fuel) into a
fixed cost (solar panels) it's generally advantageous.

